# Too late to clip?



## vicki25 (24 January 2010)

Just wondering when you do your last clips as i have always thought that after January the summer coat doesn't come through as well?  Does anyone clip after January?


----------



## Britestar (24 January 2010)

I have clipped in Feb and March with no effect on the summer coat.


----------



## Adina (24 January 2010)

No - not if you have something hairy.  Mine has such a thick summer coat that I will clip in Feb an again in June if its hot.  But my friend whose TB has a fine silky coat will do last clip this weekend to take off the rest of the blanket.
So depends on the horse.


----------



## Nosey (24 January 2010)

No I don't think so and I have clipped up to beg. of March with no ill effects. Makes the moulting process a lot easier too!!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (24 January 2010)

its never too late to clip!


----------



## beckiebeckyboo (24 January 2010)

well said!! lol we clip all year dependant on coat


----------



## berry (24 January 2010)

Im gonna be clipping begining of next month. I agree with above statement to x.


----------



## loopylucifer (24 January 2010)

depend what clip you want? ifit were lines like blanket then wouldn't really want to do after end of jan but ifits full into march fine. does depend onhorsethough asmy old mare  if you clipped her after christmas would have a shaddow of a line all summer!


----------



## DIDIsDAD (26 January 2010)

My Irish draughtXConnemara mare is, just a few days after the snow, moulting.
I am wondering if she knows something about the weather that I don't.


----------



## lucythomas (29 January 2010)

I have a super hairy old TB who looks like shes more native than TB , I was goin to clip the whole lot off this weekend so she doesnt get itchy when it all comes out &amp; to make the process easier. However it is now snowing... do i still do it tomorrow?! 

she does love bein clipped!! stands there not tied up with no H/c on &amp; rests hes chin on her stable door!! with a look of take it off take all off!! in her eyes!! As when it rains she gets a very wet face &amp; very wet legs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 poor pony!


----------

